# Cuban Tree Frog



## Scooter (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a Cuban Tree Frog and I am going to redo his enclosure next week. Anyone have any suggestions for live plants I can put in with him, I need plants that are hardy (I tend to kill plants). Right now the only live plant he has is a bromeliad (which is dying) and a bunch of fake plants.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2010)

Most plants don't do well in an indoor setting. Its always a good idea to have a couple different kinds of plants ready and "in the wings" so to speak. Have some other house plants out on the patio, waiting for the ones in the habitat to bite the dust. Then just remove those and add the ones from the patio, replacing the patio plants with new ones. You should be able to get several months out of the habitat plants and this gives your "waiting" plants a chance to get rid of the fertilizers and pesticides.


----------



## Scooter (Apr 7, 2010)

That is a great idea to have some "waiting". I got another bromeliad (the last one last about 6 months) and I have a pothos I am going to put in there. I have heard the pothos is pretty hardy indoors.


----------



## terryo (Apr 7, 2010)

Pothos are great for viv's. I have them in all my indoor inclosures. Even Pio, who is big now, doesn't seem to kill them. They are low light plants so do well in vivariums.


----------



## Scooter (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks Terry thats what I wanted to hear! I will be redoing it in the next few days and will post pics once its done.


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 11, 2010)

Are pothos toxic to torts? I have several in my house.

Do you have any pics of your tree frog? I love them!


----------



## Scooter (Apr 12, 2010)

I am redoing his enclosure today and will get some new pics of him to post.


----------



## Scooter (Apr 12, 2010)

His new enclosure is finished I posted pictures of it in this thread.

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-13911.html


----------

